# Kandy Pagan gold over Solar gold Paint Jobs



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Post them think this is my color


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

MOTOR FRAME


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

GAS TANK


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## adamp (Apr 22, 2014)

Funny you posted this, Im picking up my paint on monday/tuesday... I went with Pagan Gold and Solar Gold base... I haven't been able to really find pictures of it.... So im taking a chance.


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

post pics when its done im think gold with burgundy patterns


----------



## adamp (Apr 22, 2014)

I was originally thinking gold with kandy brandywine. But decided to do leafing instead...


----------



## adamp (Apr 22, 2014)

Here is my HOK pagan gold with HOK Solar Gold Basecoat and very little flake...


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

adamp said:


> Here is my HOK pagan gold with HOK Solar Gold Basecoat and very little flake...


thats it looks good


----------



## adamp (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks, here are 2 more shots...


----------



## adamp (Apr 22, 2014)

Another Picture...


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

adamp said:


> Another Picture...


LOOKS DOPE


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Looks good love that color


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

adamp said:


> Another Picture...


LOve that color!:nicoderm:


----------



## adamp (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

